# Heard of Fun-tees?



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I came across a website called Fun-tees and was wondering if anyone had already checked them out. Looked similar to cafepress but mentioned free shipping and had less items but lower prices.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tim3560 said:


> I came across a website called Fun-tees and was wondering if anyone had already checked them out. Looked similar to cafepress but mentioned free shipping and had less items but lower prices.


Yes, it is run by a member here. I think it is through a reseller program.

More information in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t28139.html


----------

